# Filteration method for Fluval Ebi



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm finally going to set up a shrimp tank and I want to see what my options are. The tank came with an internal filter which i am considering. Or the smallest Eheim canister filter. Only thing is the glass top does not have enough clearance for the tubes. I need this tank to be super quiet. What are some of you guys using out there? I will be planting this tank so I don't want to use a HOB or sponge filters.


----------



## ami (Sep 4, 2013)

I put an Eheim 2211 on my Flora (same tank) and couldn't be happier! Silent and beautifully clear water. I was going to cut the glass, but I just put the lid at a bit of an angle and it still covers well. So that only one corner is goofed up, I put the inlet tube and outlet on the same side. Here's a FTS to give you an idea:


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I used a HOB to clear up room on the inside. Used an Aquaclear. Has worked well.


----------

